# YouTube TV not in the TiVo stream app



## Floor rover (4 mo ago)

I recently got the stream 4k only a few days ago and the YouTube TV guide is not in the TiVo stream App even after updating


----------



## roveer1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Yup, false advertising. Just went through it myself. Support says they are working on it. For now it doesn't exist no matter how many guides/videos and photos you find on the internet saying it's there. It's not.


----------

